# Lily's new haircut



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

WoW! She is a whole different dog. She looks much more comfortable.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwww how nice she looks. Love it.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She certainly does look like a whole new dog! I'll bet she feels a lot better in her shorter do.
_


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

ahhhhhh how cute I love te fluffy face still. I am in the middle of growing Mandy girl out from her bikini clip we had all last year. I love it just wanted a change


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

She looks lovely.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

She looks adorable. Different look from what I'm used to seeing but definitely adorable. I bet she feels better in her summer doo.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

She looks like she feels a lot cooler!!


----------



## atlas (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments! I really didn't want to shave her down as I thought it kept her looking like a puppy. My husband kept telling me she seemed hot, but I insisted that she was fine. I love the Japanese trims though, and I surprised my husband and took her for the big haircut. We both LOVE it, and now I am eating crow because I told my husband he was right! She is leaping around like a crazy puppy, and what used to take ONE HOUR of grooming now takes me 15 minutes, so everybody wins in the end!eace:


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

she looks so cute!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Cute pics!


----------

